# Urinal



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Was in the men's room the other day and came across this. Snapped a pic because I've never seen one before.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Any Idea who the manufacturer is?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Another view.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like Kohler from the last picture. First time I ever saw a urinal like this, must be new.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nevermind I see it now.... :laughing:

Oh boy a Kohler Sensor Flushometer...

I'm thrilled!

How much says they screw the pooch and orphan it in a few years.... :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

A quick observation: Seems prone to vandalism. The top lifts right off of the urinal.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> A quick observation: Seems prone to vandalism. The top lifts right off of the urinal.


Well yes that is one part of their bad idea...

The next part is going to be the lack of market share and the unwillingness of their distributors to stock parts and even Kohler themselves to stock parts at the factory...

I'm sorry but Kohler has the part on back order and it will be 3 - 4 weeks before delivery.... :whistling2:

That will go over like a fart in church....:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Have you set any of the TOTO'S with the concealed flushometers?

Those are sweet.

Set 4 a little over 3 years ago in a Martini Bar and not one single callback.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Another view.


 I'm not getting the 3/8" supply/angle stop.

Is there storage capacity I'm missing?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I'm not getting the 3/8" supply/angle stop.
> 
> Is there storage capacity I'm missing?


 



You got me, I laid eyes on this thing about 2 weeks ago in a men's room in the bldg. dept. of a town in which I was picking up a permit. I don't have the foggiest idea about these urinals. Like Red stated, probably cannot get repair parts quickly.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Have you set any of the TOTO'S with the concealed flushometers?
> 
> Those are sweet.
> 
> Set 4 a little over 3 years ago in a Martini Bar and not one single callback.


Toto Flushometers are great...

They Work! :laughing:

What more could you ask for?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I just looked it up on Kohler's website...:laughing:

Bardon™ Touchless urinal - K-4915 1/2 gpf...

Here is the Flushometer Parts...


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

i would guess there is a solenoid valve that will kick on since its sensor flush. Only requires a 3/8 hook up and the angle stop is to kill it to service it. Kind of like an ice maker


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The Ferguson show room by me has had one of these installed for a few years now. The lid locks down with vandal proof screws if so equipped. Their show room has high traffic and the urinal has yet to fail on them.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

If an engineer spec'd it out for a job, I'd install it. But I won't be trying to sell any. Reason: some of the new products don't have all the bugs worked out, and I don't want to be used as a guinea pig. If you install products that are tried and true, less worries. Nothing worse than a call-back for a poorly designed product or a poorly manufactured product. 

Remember the Amer. Std. toilets with that poorly designed flush tower? I think it was 'Cadet' but I can't recall for sure. But it didn't flush well.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Remember the Amer. Std. toilets with that poorly designed flush tower? I think it was 'Cadet' but I can't recall for sure. But it didn't flush well.


That would be the Am. Std. Champion I which is now the Champion IV...
But hey they are working on it....
Still.... :laughing:

Some of Kohler's efforts to reinvent the wheel resulted in things like the aborted pressure assisted line where consumers with 2 pc toilets got to purchase a new tank and 1 pc toilets got a $150 off coupon to buy another Kohler toilet....


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

That's the bardon touchless. It's been out since at least '05. The one I worked on was manufactered then. The parts on the older one I was working on are no longer availabe. Instead of replacing just a solenoid valve, I had to change everything..... including the stop.... and wait two weeks :furious:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

evan said:


> The parts on the older one I was working on are no longer availabe. Instead of replacing just a solenoid valve, I had to change everything..... including the stop.... and wait two weeks :furious:


Why doesn't that surprise me??? :laughing:

Oh that's right.... Kohler! :whistling2:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

If it gives you trouble, just tell the customer that they need to swap it out with one of these...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm thinking more like these....:laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I'm thinking more like these....:laughing:


:thumbup: I just found the newest edition to my game room... :yes:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I'm thinking more like these....:laughing:


If the only had a head so you could set your beer down.:thumbup:


----------

